# Update pics of fantail squab



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

here he is at 9 days old. The 2nd egg didnt hatch out so he is an only child!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Another cuteness overload (I love the dark spot just above the tail...cute)..

Thank you for sharing.


----------

